# Open pontil.



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 1, 2020)

I got this cool open pontil the other day. Just my luck that it is not embossed. It is a cool color whittled and iridescent. Crude applied lip, lots of bubbles. The pontil is very sharp like a razor. I cut my thumb cleaning it. Don't worry the bottle is okay..lol!


----------



## yacorie (Jun 1, 2020)

Still awesome without the embossing.

did you dig that?


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 1, 2020)

Yeah, I got a bunch of old stuff. Not too cruddy either. In the town of Huguenot it is just below port jervis. I know of 3 dumps there.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 1, 2020)

It is a beautiful area of NY State.


----------



## J.R. Collector (Jun 1, 2020)

Nice!!!


----------



## yacorie (Jun 1, 2020)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Yeah, I got a bunch of old stuff. Not too cruddy either. In the town of Huguenot it is just below port jervis. I know of 3 dumps there.


I can be there in 2.5 hours haha.  I drive 84 to PA often to go back to my parents !!

id be thrilled to dig that - great job


----------



## sandchip (Jun 2, 2020)

I'd be tickled to find that.  Kudos for not slinging it across the room when it cut you!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jun 2, 2020)

That would just be misdirected anger.


----------

